# SWF MAS 12 Needle Commercial Embroidery Machine New ($7999)?



## TLhouston (Nov 21, 2020)

Thinking of buying this machine for my long journey with embroidery home business. Any idea would be appreciated.
A little info: I have two old embroidery machines before: Brother PE770 and Meistergram 900 XLC. Both works great but I feel I need a full single head multi-needle machines to get bigger in home busness.

Thanks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like a good deal for a table top machine. Stitch-It has been very aggressive in pricing. Which office are you buying from?


----------



## TLhouston (Nov 21, 2020)

binki said:


> Looks like a good deal for a table top machine. Stitch-It has be very aggressive in pricing. Which office are you buying from?











MAS-12 Package Special Offer


While compact in size, this machine comes packed with new features that completely set it apart from every other embroidery machine in its class. If you’re new to embroidery or you’re looking to add a cost effective second machine, then the MAS-12 has the best of everything – from technology and...




siistore.com




and








SWF MAS 12 Needle Commercial Embroidery Machine New | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SWF MAS 12 Needle Commercial Embroidery Machine New at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

